# CORSEWORK!! *dies*



## Rikio~Relentless (Jan 3, 2009)

Well, I have a bout three days to write a breif on my piece which is bad enough but i'm having trouble on my research about cadences and Rondo Form. 
SAVE MEH!!
xxxx


----------



## Tiarhlu (Jan 4, 2009)

What about those two topics would you like to know?


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 4, 2009)

Music stuff.. SOrry I can't help you.. Besides, I am too busy procrastinating >_>


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 5, 2009)

What sort of thing you need to find out?


----------

